# DER Firefox3 Thread



## Stormbringer (5. Juni 2008)

hallo zusammen,

die rc2 von ff3 ist ja nun erschienen und es gibt sicher einige unter euch die bereits erfahrungen damit gesammelt haben.

also.... berichtet mal! 
wie schauts aus mit der kompatibilität zu euren plugins, läuft er stabil, was gibts neues, was vermißt ihr, usw. 

her mit den informationen.


----------



## henni (5. Juni 2008)

Also ich benutze den FF3 schon seit der 4. Beta.
Lief immer stabil, sogar stabiler als der FF2! Gut finde ich, dass man in der Adresszeile auch Teile der Domain eingeben kann oder auch den Titel einer Seite.
Der einzigste Nachteil ist meiner Meinung nach, dass erst wenige Plugins mit dem FF3 funktionieren.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Juni 2008)

Ich benutze den FF3 RC1 auf meinem Win Server 2008 Test-System. Macht bis jetzt einen sehr guten Eindruck. Ram belegt er nur ca. 90 MB. Der FF 2.x braucht bei dem gleichen Seiten und Laufzeit fast 200 MB. da hat sich wirklich mal was getan.

Ablock Plus, DownThemAll und Google Preview funktionieren recht gut und machen keine Probleme.

Leider macht Cooliris Preview Probleme und lässt sich nicht benutzen. Das Programm war sehr nützlich um bsp. bei der Bildersuche bei Google die Thumbs in Orignalgröße zu sehen, ohne auf die Website zu gehen.

Ich habe auch teilweise das Gefühl, dass mache Websiten schneller laden. Insbesondere bei Chip.de die Download Sektion und Tagesschau.de


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Juni 2008)

Wer Lust auf einen Test hat und sich nichts kaputtmachen will kann den RC2 als portable Version testen:
Portable Firefox 3.0 RC2 deutsch aus Caschys Blog
Mozilla Firefox, Portable Edition 3 RC2 englisch von PortableApps.com

Angeblich der soll der RC2 mit diversen Addons stabiler laufen als der RC1. Addons kann man bei den Portable Versionen ganz normal installieren.
Als besonderes Gimmick beim FF3 gibt es das Glasser-Addon, welches unter Vista die Navigationsleiste durchsichtig macht, so dass der FF3 aussieht wie der IE7 (bzw. aussehen kann mit einem entsprechendem Theme)

Leider hat der 3er aber einen herben Render-Bug bei Alpha-Opacity im Zusammenspiel mit Cleartype, siehe: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=363861
Ich fürchte das wird zum Release nicht mehr gefixt werden.


----------



## Axel_Foly (5. Juni 2008)

hab mir jetzt auch die RC2 raufgemacht.
die RC1 ist bei mir schon öfters abgestürtzt aber ich denke mal das liegt an meinem total maroden windows ... da stüzt in letzter zeit so viel ab da stimmt irgendwas nicht mehr damit ... aber das wird bald neu aufgesetzt. 
das plugin download in tab funzt nicht mit FF3RC2 ... hoffe das funzt dann mit der finalen version. denn das extra fenster für den download manager geht mir sehr auf die nerven ...


----------



## boss3D (5. Juni 2008)

Ich bin mit dem Firefox 3 RC2 wunschlos glücklich. Derzeit der schnellste Browser (nach meinen Erfahrungen) > dagegen kommt einem der Internet Explorer 8 Beta 1 richtig lahm vor. PlugIns verwende ich keine, deshalb kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen.
Weiters läuft der Firefox 3 RC2 (wie auch schon der RC1) absolut stabil!

Also mein Fazit:
Der Mozilla Firefox 3 RC2 ist jetzt schon ein Top-Browser, den man bedenkenlos verwenden kann. Natürlich wird Microsoft bei der Entwicklung des I. E. 8 nicht schlafen, aber dennoch wird der FF3 beim Release absolut konkurenzfähig sein.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Imens0 (5. Juni 2008)

wenn ich mir den ff3 rc2 hole und installiere....wird dann der ff 2 gelöscht oder kann ich die parallel drauf haben?


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Juni 2008)

Habe eben bemerkt, dass das Cooliris Plug-In wieder funktioniert. Entweder war es das Update von Cooliris selbst, oder das Update auf RC2.

Komische Sache, mir solls recht sein.


----------



## boss3D (5. Juni 2008)

Imens0 schrieb:


> wenn ich mir den ff3 rc2 hole und installiere....wird dann der ff 2 gelöscht oder kann ich die parallel drauf haben?



Es ist kein Problem mehrere Firefox Versionen installiert zu haben.

Lediglich der Internet Explorer überschreibt frühere Versionen. Zum Beispiel war der aktuelle Internet Explorer 7 bei mir nach der Installation des Internet Explorer 8 Beta 1 verschwunden _(obwohl ich gerne beide parallel gehabt hätte)_.   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Juni 2008)

Imens0 schrieb:


> wenn ich mir den ff3 rc2 hole und installiere....wird dann der ff 2 gelöscht oder kann ich die parallel drauf haben?


Der FF3 krallt sich meines wissens dein Firefox-Profil. Hat den vorteil dass deine Bookmarks und Addons gleich alle verfügbar sind. Allerdings kann es sein, dass er paar addons dann auf FF3-Stand updatet und sie im 2er anschließend nicht mehr gehen. Und bei Pre-Releases kann grundsätzlich immer mal was schief laufen (vielleicht nicht unbedingt bei RCs aber bei Betas), so dass einem das Profil geshreddert wird.

Vorsicht ist ide Mutter der Porzellankiste, daher teste ich immer mit den portable Versionen, da kann man einfach den Ordner löschen und alle Spuren sind getilgt.
Wenn man zufrieden ist, kann man dann ja eine richtige Installation durchführen und Profildaten aus dem Portable-Ordner rüberkopieren, dann muss man nicht alles zweimal einrichten.

Lange soll es ja eh nicht mehr dauern, wenn keine gravierenderen Fehler auftauchen soll afaik der RC2 zum Final werden. Geplanter Release ist afaik in der zweiten Junihälfte.


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Juni 2008)

habs jetzt auch installiert.

hier eine kleine zusammenfassung über meine plugins:

geht:

adblock
flashblock
layerblock
ie tab
mouse gestures
noscript
pdf download
personal menu
geht nicht:

download statusbar
locationbar
minimize to tray
popup master
RIP
tab mix plus (KO Kriterium!)
update notifier


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Juni 2008)

Bei Tab Mix Plus musst du den Dev Build nehmen: Tab Mix Plus Dev-Build 0.3.6.X-Tab Mix Plus

Falls du Locationbar² meinst: design-noir | Mozilla | Locationbar² dort gibts auch einen Release für Firefox3, 1.01

Für die anderen Addons muss man halt schauen. Bei R.I.P. hat sich anscheinend leider sehr wenig getan in letzter Zeit, aber ich denke die meisten Addons wirds in einer passenden Version geben wenn die FF3 final veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Juni 2008)

die dev-builds aktualisieren sich halt nicht automatisch.


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Juni 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> die dev-builds aktualisieren sich halt nicht automatisch.


Und RC-Versionen sind nicht für den täglichen Gebrauch gedacht 
Wer FF3 jetzt schon voll nutzen will, muss halt nehmen was er kriegen kann. 
Schimpfen über veraltete addons ist er nach dem Release erlaubt.


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Juni 2008)

ich schimpfe ja gar nicht - ich hab nur festgestellt.
zuhause werde ich den ff3 noch nicht installieren - hier auf der arbeit war gerade... ähm... zeit.


----------



## Imens0 (6. Juni 2008)

ich tests mal. mein profil hab ich gesichert....also was soll schon passieren


----------



## px2 (6. Juni 2008)

nutze firefox 3 bereits seit dem alpha stadium (gran paradiso), dort war er eigentlich nur ein schnellerer firefox 2 ist aber immer stabil gelaufen 


seit dem beta stadium hat sich eigentlich nur mehr das design geändert


----------



## NoNo!se (7. Juni 2008)

Download Status Bar läuft bei mir in der Version 0.9.6.1 ohne Probleme.


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Juni 2008)

NoNo!se schrieb:


> Download Status Bar läuft bei mir in der Version 0.9.6.1 ohne Probleme.



ich hab hier noch 0.9.5.3 - gibts da vielleicht noch keine lokalisierte version?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Juni 2008)

Rennt wie Sau. Sehr zufrieden bis jetzt.

Fasterfox und FoxTrick funzen noch nicht


----------



## RedBrain (8. Juni 2008)

bei mir läuft Firefox 3 RC 2 ohne probleme und verbraucht wenig Arbeitsspeicher. 



			
				DerSitzRiese schrieb:
			
		

> Rennt wie Sau. Sehr zufrieden bis jetzt.



kann ich auch zustimmen


----------



## henni (8. Juni 2008)

Ich habe ein 4 Minuten langes Video gefunden, wo einige der neuen Features in Firefox 3 gezeigt werden, ich kannte bisher auch noch nicht alle:
http://people.mozilla.com/~beltzner/overview-of-firefox3.swf


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Juni 2008)

update!



Stormbringer schrieb:


> habs jetzt auch installiert.
> 
> hier eine kleine zusammenfassung über meine plugins:
> 
> ...



wieder ein paar mehr. 
ich werd daheim wohl ebenfalls umsteigen.


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Juni 2008)

update!
_



			hier eine kleine zusammenfassung über meine plugins:

geht:
adblock
flashblock
layerblock
ie tab
mouse gestures
noscript
pdf download
personal menu
update notifier
locationbar (1.0.1 von der seite des programmierers läuft)
tab mix plus (developer build von der seite des programmieres läuft)
download statusbar (manuell nachinstalliert)
RIP (gehackte version)
down them all
fox!box (manuell)
redirect remover

geht nicht:
minimize to tray (geprüft)
popup master (geprüft)
allow right click


Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## Einstein (11. Juni 2008)

FF3 iss echt der hammer! super schnell einfach!!




Stormbringer schrieb:


> _hier eine kleine zusammenfassung über meine plugins:
> 
> geht:
> adblock
> ...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. Juni 2008)

FoxTrick (für Hattrick.org) funzt nach update von heute


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Juni 2008)

firefox3 rc3 ist da - die final kommt auch bald.


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Juni 2008)

Die RC3 behebt aber angeblich nur einen Bug unter MacOS X und enthält sonst keine Änderungen, ergo sollten RC3 und RC2 unter Windows und Linux inhaltlich identisch sein.


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Juni 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Die RC3 behebt aber angeblich nur einen Bug unter MacOS X und enthält sonst keine Änderungen, ergo sollten RC3 und RC2 unter Windows und Linux inhaltlich identisch sein.



yep - die information kam aber erst später - oder ich hab sie überlesen.
angeblich soll die final = rc3 = rc2 sein (für win).


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Juni 2008)

Was schade ist, denn der FF3 hat einen dicken Bug im Rendering bei Pixeln mit Opacity, wenn Cleartype aktiv ist.
Schaut euch mal https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=321706 mit FF2 an und dann mit FF3 
Das hätten sie ruhig noch fixen können. Hab schon die ersten Webseiten entdeckt wo ich dann statt grauen Text fleckig grünen sehe mit FF3.


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Juni 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was schade ist, denn der FF3 hat einen dicken Bug im Rendering bei Pixeln mit Opacity, wenn Cleartype aktiv ist.
> Schaut euch mal https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=321706 mit FF2 an und dann mit FF3
> Das hätten sie ruhig noch fixen können. Hab schon die ersten Webseiten entdeckt wo ich dann statt grauen Text fleckig grünen sehe mit FF3.



blöd - heisst aber nur das die 3.0.0.1 bald kommt.


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Juni 2008)

Hm, ich weiss nicht, den Bug gibts seit ende 2006 bei Bugzilla, bisher fühlte sich aber keiner berufen das anzugehen von den Mozilla-Devs. Tritt anscheinend auch nicht immer und überall auf sondern nur bei Vista mit Cleartype, wenn ich das recht verstanden habe. Ohne Cleartype ist alles wunderbar. Ich will es aber nicht abschalten, da ich mit CT die Schrift am TFT als angenehmer empfinde.


----------



## jetztaber (17. Juni 2008)

Um 19:00 Uhr heute Abend ist es so weit: Der Release von FF3 steht also unmittelbar vor der Haustür.

Wer sehen will, wie weit die Vorbereitungen sind, klickt hier:
Releases/Firefox 3.0 - MozillaWiki

Und nicht vergessen: Es sollen innerhalb der ersten 24 Stunden 5 Millionen DOwnloads über die Bühne gehen. 

*edit*
MEZ, nicht MESZ


----------



## JimBeam (17. Juni 2008)

Geladen, installiert und für gut befunden. 
Hat alle Lesezeichen usw. beibehalten, automatisch Updates für die Addons gesaugt. Und rein subjektiv gehts jetzt ein wenig schneller.


----------



## sYntaX (17. Juni 2008)

Sagt mal wo saugt ihr das ganze?
Ich komm nicht auf Mozilla usw. rauf^^


----------



## JimBeam (17. Juni 2008)

Winfuture


----------



## sYntaX (17. Juni 2008)

Klasse vielen Dank!
Hab den ff gerade installiert und bin vom schnellen Seitenaufbau echt begeistert 

*mal weiterschau*


----------



## Weizenkorn (17. Juni 2008)

sli schrieb:


> Sagt mal wo saugt ihr das ganze?
> Ich komm nicht auf Mozilla usw. rauf^^



ist auch nicht verwunderlich die server sind in die knie gegangen.



> Firefox 3: Ansturm knickt Mozilla-Server
> "Download Day" mit Hindernissen
> 
> Eigentlich wäre der offizielle Start von Firefox 3.0 auf 19:00 Uhr MESZ festgelegt gewesen. Jedoch verweisen die Websites der Mozilla Foundation immer noch auf Firefox 2 - wenn sie sich überhaupt aufrufen lassen.
> ...



quelle: futurezone.ORF.at


----------



## sYntaX (17. Juni 2008)

Tjo nun fehlen nur noch die Updates für die Erweiterungen, bis auf Adblock.


----------



## Klutten (17. Juni 2008)

1. Ist es normal, wenn bei installiertem Glasser Addon (Aero) nur in der Fensteransicht die Rahmen durchsichtig sind?

2. Wie bekomme ich Styles/Themes als CSS-Dateien in den FF?

THX


----------



## push@max (17. Juni 2008)

Ich hab auch den Eindruck, dass einige Websites nun schneller laden, allerdings funktionieren meine Video-Downloader nicht mehr, also "Video-Downloader", "Magic-Videodownloader" und noch einer 

Aber ich hab gelesen das DownThemAll gehen soll, werde den mal ausprobieren. Nur so nebenbei, hoffentlich schaffen die den Weltrekord, computerbase hat der Download auch darauf ausgerichtet.

EDIT: meine Adressleiste ist nach Installation leer, die alten Favoriten wurden jedoch übernommen...ich glaub ich brauche eure Hilfe bei FireFox 3


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Juni 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> 1. Ist es normal, wenn bei installiertem Glasser Addon (Aero) nur in der Fensteransicht die Rahmen durchsichtig sind?


Das hängt von deinem Vista-Theme ab. Falls Aero-Fenster im maximierten Modus schwarz werden bei dir, wird es der FF3 dann wohl auch. Abhilfe schafft da ein uxtheme.dll patch. Geht am besten mit "Vista glazz"


> 2. Wie bekomme ich Styles/Themes als CSS-Dateien in den FF?


Hol dir das Addon "stylish", damit kannst du leicht Code einfügen. fertige Codebausteine gibts auf userstyles.org


----------



## Player007 (17. Juni 2008)

Also ich finde den FF3 allgemein besser zu Vista passend.
Sonst hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht viel brauchbares und neues gefunden 

Gruß


----------



## push@max (18. Juni 2008)

Sagt mal, habt ihr auch das Problem, dass die Adressleiste voll mit "Müll" ist? Wenn ich jetzt irgendeinen Artikel auf PCGH anklicke, wird der Link sofort im Verlauf von der Adressleiste gespeichert. Wenn ich beilspielsweise meine Mails abrufe, hab ich erstmal die Hauptseite vom Anbieter, dann die Seite vom Login und dann das Postfach 

Nach 1min ist die Liste voll, obwohl ich nur auf 2 Seiten war. Wenn ich alles lösche, ist die Liste beim nächsten Start zur Hälfte mit Links aus meinen Favoriten gefüllt. 

Ist ja schon schlimm genug das alle meine Seiten weg sind, weil sie bei der Installation nicht übernommen wurden.

Kein guter FireFox 3 Start für mich


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2008)

Bisher habe ich den FF1.x noch im Einsatz, mal sehen on der FF3 Vorteile bringt


----------



## Stormbringer (18. Juni 2008)

RIP geht wieder (finale version)!



> geht:
> 
> adblock plus
> flashblock
> ...


----------



## push@max (18. Juni 2008)

Ich versteh irgendwie nicht, wie DownThemAll funktioniert 

Was muss ich machen, damit ich beispielsweise auf youtube ein Video downloaden kann?


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Juni 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich versteh irgendwie nicht, wie DownThemAll funktioniert
> 
> Was muss ich machen, damit ich beispielsweise auf youtube ein Video downloaden kann?


Nicht down them all nehmen? 
Für Youtube empfehle ich dir das Addon "Fast Video Download", der fängt die FLV Links und benennt das file gleich nach dem Titel bei Youtube.
Ein allgemein guter downloader für embedded Videos ist das Addon "UnPlug", das mit dem hässlichen Fisch.

DTA ist mehr für normale downloads gedacht, ist halt ein Manager, der ein File in mehrere Parts splitten und diese gleichzeitig saugen kann. Resume und Pause usw. gehen auch. Quasi wie Flashget oder Go!zilla, aber halt werbefrei und im FF integriert. Aber du brauchst immer einen Link auf das file, so dass es auch normal speichern könntest, sonst geht DTA nicht.


----------



## Klutten (18. Juni 2008)

@ Adrenalize

Danke dir für deine Tipps. So weit sieht mein FF3 schon mal sehr gut aus. Eiiiiiiine Frage hätte ich aber noch. Wie bekomme ich die Lesezeichenleiste transparent?


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Juni 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> @ Adrenalize
> 
> Danke dir für deine Tipps. So weit sieht mein FF3 schon mal sehr gut aus. Eiiiiiiine Frage hätte ich aber noch. Wie bekomme ich die Lesezeichenleiste transparent?


Ich fürchte garnicht, das hat der Glasser-Macher bisher nicht vorgesehen. Bei Mozillazine fragte jemand, ob die Transparenz bis runter zur Tab-Leiste erweiterbar wäre, und 6gate meinte, dazu müsse man weite Teile des addons ändern. 

Was du machen kannst, falls dich die Bookmarkleiste stört: Nimm das "Personal Menu" addon und lass die Bookmarks hinter einem Icon verschwinden. Das kannst du dann mehr oder weniger frei plazieren.


----------



## Klutten (18. Juni 2008)

Schade. Verschwinden lassen möchte ich da eigentlich nichts. Ich habe dort eine ganze Leiste, die ich zum "arbeiten" verwende. So lange sich da nichts ändert, werde ich die Farbe wohl dem Forum anpassen. Im Moment spielt hier nur grad jemand an der Optik, so dass ich noch warten muss. ^^


----------



## push@max (18. Juni 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Für Youtube empfehle ich dir das Addon "Fast Video Download", der fängt die FLV Links und benennt das file gleich nach dem Titel bei Youtube.
> Ein allgemein guter downloader für embedded Videos ist das Addon "UnPlug", das mit dem hässlichen Fisch.



Leider funktionieren beide noch nicht mit FireFox 3, ursprünglich hatte ich "Fast Video Download" bereits, jedoch kam bei der Installation von FF3 bereits die Meldung, dass die Version nicht kompatibel ist.


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Juni 2008)

Die werden hoffentlich bald geupdatet dann, sind beides afaik aktive entwickelte Addons.
Was man versuchen kann ist, das xpi zu entpacken (ist zip) und die configdatei umzuschreiben (install.manifest oder so, weiß es nicht auswendig). Dort steht die min-max Version drin. Wenn die nicht passt, verweigert FF die Installation des Addons.

Also: Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht! (hier käme jetzt der :dremel: Smiley, gibts aber nicht bei pcghx. Und das bei den vielen Moddingthreads.)


----------



## push@max (18. Juni 2008)

Erinnert mich an das modden der Inf.Datei für Nvidia Treiber


----------



## push@max (19. Juni 2008)

Nachdem ich nun die alte Adressleiste im FF3 habe, kann ich nicht mehr als 13 Seiten speichern. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Lösung für das Problem?


----------



## Stormbringer (19. Juni 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun die alte Adressleiste im FF3 habe, kann ich nicht mehr als 13 Seiten speichern. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Lösung für das Problem?



versteh ich das richtig das der sessionmanager nicht mehr als 13 seiten speichert oder was?


----------



## push@max (19. Juni 2008)

Ich meine die Liste, die man bei der Adressleiste aufmachen kann und dort die URL's drin stehen. Bei FF2 konnte ich die Liste scrollen, weil sie so lang war und jetzt bekomm ich da nur 13 Adressen unter.


----------



## Stormbringer (19. Juni 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich meine die Liste, die man bei der Adressleiste aufmachen kann und dort die URL's drin stehen. Bei FF2 konnte ich die Liste scrollen, weil sie so lang war und jetzt bekomm ich da nur 13 Adressen unter.



ah - stimmt. blöde sache.


----------



## push@max (19. Juni 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ah - stimmt. blöde sache.



Hast Du auch das Problem?


----------



## Stormbringer (19. Juni 2008)

yep...


----------



## riedochs (19. Juni 2008)

Kann ich irgendwie diese sinnlosen Vorschläge beim Eintippen einer URL abschalten?


----------



## push@max (19. Juni 2008)

Du kannst wieder auf die alte gute Adressleiste von FireFox 2 wechseln 

Mich hat das auch tierisch genervt und jetzt ist alles wieder beim alten


----------



## riedochs (19. Juni 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Du kannst wieder auf die alte gute Adressleiste von FireFox 2 wechseln
> 
> Mich hat das auch tierisch genervt und jetzt ist alles wieder beim alten



Ich kenne FF2 nicht Hab hier noch überall sonst FF1.5 im Einsatz


----------



## push@max (19. Juni 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich kenne FF2 nicht Hab hier noch überall sonst FF1.5 im Einsatz



Macht nichts, im Vergleich zu FF1.5 hat sich beim FF2  nicht viel in Sachen Adressleiste getan. 

Mit dem Addon ist alles wieder beim alten.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6227


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Juni 2008)

Wenn euch das zu wenig Vorschläge in der URL bar sind, diese 12 stück, schaut mal bei about:config den String browser.urlbar.maxRichResults an. Da steht die 12 drin, wenn man die Zahl erhöht,m werden sicher mehr als 12 Treffer angezeigt.


----------



## push@max (20. Juni 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wenn euch das zu wenig Vorschläge in der URL bar sind, diese 12 stück, schaut mal bei about:config den String browser.urlbar.maxRichResults an. Da steht die 12 drin, wenn man die Zahl erhöht,m werden sicher mehr als 12 Treffer angezeigt.



Das war der richtige Eintrag, hab den Wert jetzt auf 16 gesetzt und nun kann ich mehr URL's speichern.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. Juni 2008)

Sehr nützlich, dass mit Leichtigkeit Bilder von Internetseiten einfach per Drag&Drop z.B. auf den Desktop geschoben werden können.

Wie sieht es mit funktionierenden deutschen Wörterbüchern und schicken Themes aus?


----------



## Klutten (22. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, wurde das Wörterbuch aus dem FF2 mit einem Update übernommen. Funktioniert wie gehabt recht gut.


----------



## jetztaber (22. Juni 2008)

Da gibts auch einen Dreh, das Wörterbuch aus OpenOffice herzunehmen. War was mit umbenennen und rein kopieren...

Hier der Link zum normalen Wörterbuch: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/browse/type:3


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. Juni 2008)

Wo ist da der Wurm drin? Bin auf deinen Link gegangen, jetztaber.


----------



## riedochs (22. Juni 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Da gibts auch einen Dreh, das Wörterbuch aus OpenOffice herzunehmen. War was mit umbenennen und rein kopieren...
> 
> Hier der Link zum normalen Wörterbuch: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/browse/type:3



Jetzt zählt das Wörterbuch von OpenOffice aber auch nicht grad zu den besten


----------



## jetztaber (22. Juni 2008)

@riedochs

Jo, stimmt auch wieder. Sind wohl nicht so aktuell und umfangreich und machen 'lustige' Korrekturvorschläge.


@Wannseesprinter

Das wenn ich Dir sagen könnte, würde ichs glatt tun. Es gab mal ne alte Geschichte bezüglich der Wörterbücher von OpenOffice und Firefox/Thunderbird. Da konnte das eine nicht mit dem anderen... Ob das noch so ist, weiß ich nicht.

Das riecht nach kompletter Neuinstallation des FF, mit löschen aller vorhandenen FF-Verzeichnisse, wo immer die auch rumliegen. Evtl. kannst Du auch nur die Extensions in Benutzer\Wannseesprinter\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\irgendwas.default löschen. Entweder ist er dann tot, oder Du kannst die Plugins neu installieren und es funktioniert wieder. Ich tippe aber eher auf tot.

Naja, bei mir sah das so aus, aber hilft Dir halt nichts:


----------



## Maggats (22. Juni 2008)

hab jetzt auch mal auf ff3 gewechselt. hat jemand ne idee wie ich diese sicherheitswarnung deaktiviere?


----------



## henni (22. Juni 2008)

Einfach den Haken bei "Vor dem Öffnen dieser Datei immer bestätigen" rausnehmen.


----------



## Maggats (22. Juni 2008)

henni schrieb:


> Einfach den Haken bei "Vor dem Öffnen dieser Datei immer bestätigen" rausnehmen.




lol, so doof bin ich nu auch nich,, das geht nich.

google hat geholfen:



> Knipsen Sie den AES-Mechanismus mit einer undokumentierten Umgebungsvariablen aus. Tragen Sie unter „Arbeitsplatz, Eigenschaften, Erweitert, Systemvariablen“ bei den Systemvariablen (es gibt dort auch Benutzervariablen) die neue Variable „SEE_MASK_NOZONECHECKS“ ein, und geben Sie ihr den Wert „1“. Dann verzichtet Windows auf die Warnungen



finds aber ne sauerei das ff3 diesen mist bei windows einschaltet


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. Juni 2008)

jetztaber,

ich habe den Rechner gestern aus- und heute eingeschaltet, nochmals deinen Link probiert und es funktioniert. Müssen wir nicht verstehen


----------



## jetztaber (22. Juni 2008)

@Wannseesprinter: Ne, wirklich nicht 

@Leser: Firefox für DSL-Anschlüsse noch ein bisschen schneller machen, bitte sehr:

In Adressleiste eingeben: about:config
Filter setzen: z.B. network.http.

Schneller surfen mit folgenden Einstellungen:


network.http.pipelining.maxrequests   '30'
network.http.pipelining   'true'
network.http.proxy.pipelining   'true'

Reaktionszeit des Browsers verkürzen:

Dazu mit der rechten Maustaste in das about:config-Fenster klicken und  Neu/Integer wählen. Anschließend folgende Zeichenkette eingeben und den Wert auf 0 setzen:


nglayout.initialpaint.delay   '0'

Zum Abschluss noch ein paar HTTP-Einstellungen vornehmen:


network.http.max-connections   '48'
network.http.max-connections-per-server   '24'
network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-proxy   '12'
network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-server   '8'

Fertig.


----------



## der_schnitter (22. Juni 2008)

Hab mir die finale Version nun auch gezogen.Der Seitenaufbau ist wirklich schneller als vorher,aber mehr als "nett" finde ich den Browser immer noch nicht.Bleibe bei Opera


----------



## aurionkratos (23. Juni 2008)

Maggats schrieb:


> finds aber ne sauerei das ff3 diesen mist bei windows einschaltet



Das hier sollte die helfen. Es deaktiviert auch die Frage, ob man es wirklich ausführen will.


----------



## Maggats (23. Juni 2008)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Das hier sollte die helfen. Es deaktiviert auch die Frage, ob man es wirklich ausführen will.



hab doch schon längst diesen aes dienst von windows deaktiviert


----------



## xTc (28. Juni 2008)

Seit langem gehöre ich zu der Randgruppe die Opera nutzen. Ich stehe dazu und bin immer damit zufrieden. 

Ich habe mir jetzt die Tage den Firefox 3 gezogen und muss sagen: WOW! 
Ich bin echt begeistert.  Ein richtig toller Browser. Werde Firefox noch etwas weiter testen und mal sehen, vielleicht löst er den Opera Browser auf meinem Systemen ja bald ab. Die Chancen stehen gut.

Gruß


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (28. Juni 2008)

Opera 9.5 hat sich beim Schreiben von Texten immer aufgehängt, jetz hab ich Firefox.
Bin super zufrieden, nur fehlt iwas  im Gegebsatz zu Opera.


----------



## jetztaber (28. Juni 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Opera 9.5 hat sich beim Schreiben von Texten immer aufgehängt, jetz hab ich Firefox.
> Bin super zufrieden, nur fehlt iwas  im Gegebsatz zu Opera.



Das hab ich anscheinend jetzt: Ab und an steigt der FF3 beim Starten eines Downloads aus...


----------



## Adrenalize (28. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme, nur vorhin hab ich Pause beim Diablo 3 Ingame Movie gemacht und bin kochen gegangen, als ich wieder kam, war der FF3 total träge, hatte konstant 50% Last (also 1 core dicht) bei 400 MB RAM. Hing aber nicht, ich hab ihn dann abgeschossen und dank Session Restore da weitergemacht, wo ich war.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (28. Juni 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Das hab ich anscheinend jetzt: Ab und an steigt der FF3 beim Starten eines Downloads aus...


 
Tja, Bugs/Crashes sind eigentlich schlimmer als fehlende Funktionen oder Performance.
Ich hoffe, dass das bald behoben wird mit dem Opera.
Im FF3 hab ich noch nichts bemerkt.


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Juli 2008)

endlich funktioniert popup master wieder.



> geht:
> 
> adblock plus
> flashblock
> ...


----------



## Stormbringer (17. Juli 2008)

ff 3.0.1 wurde released
-> WinFuture.de - Firefox 3.0.1: Update für mehr Sicherheit & Stabilität


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Juli 2008)

Habe heute auch Firefox 3.0.1 auf meinem Notebook installiert.

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich diese Rechtschreibprüfung abschalten bzw. verändern kann?

Bei wird alles unterstrichen.


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Juli 2008)

klick mal mit rechts in das Feld rein, da sollte im Menü der Punkt für die Rechtschreibprüfung sein. Dort kann man die Sprache auswählen.
Im englischen FF heisst der Punkt "Languages". Darüber ist bei mir "Check Spelling", wenn man dort den Haken entfernt, ist die Prüfung ganz aus. 

BTW: FF3.1 Nightly hat ein neues Tabswitching Feature. Erinnert ein wenig an Coverflow von Apple. wer es für FF3.0 haben will, der sollte sich das Addon Ctrl+Tab reinziehen. Mit F4 bekommt man außerdem eine Mini-Ansicht aller Tabs.
Sehr stylish!


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Juli 2008)

OK. Hat funktioniert. Danke! Wenn man schon einen Browser auf deutsch anbietet sollte man auch die deutsche Rechtschreibprüfung installieren und nicht die englische.

Außerdem wäre es nicht zu viel verlangt diese Option in der Menü-Leiste unterzubringen und nicht im Kontext-Menü, wo man diese mal zufällig hin findet.

Ich hate mich schon gewundert, weil im RC diese Option noch nicht integriert war.


----------



## xTc (24. Juli 2008)

So, ein kleines Update in Sachen FF3 von mir.

Mittlerweile nutze ich den Browser sehr gerne.... Ich konnte mich nur sehr schwer von meinem Opera trennen. Viele Jahre hat Opera mit gute Dienste geleistet, ich war immer sehr zufrieden.

Aber auch der FF3 macht einen gute Eindruck. Mittlerweile surfe ich sehr gern damit. Ich merke im Gegensatz zum IE7 das der FF3 viel viel schneller ist. Vor allem bei eBay. Da finde ich, ist der IE7 richtig lahm. Auch wenn ich manchmal das Gefühl habe, das Opera vielleicht etwas schneller ist beim aufbauen einer Seite, so denke ich werde ich doch in Zukunft auf FF3 umsatteln.

Was mir besonders am FF3 gefällt ist die Erweiterbarkeit mit Add-Ons.  Auch die Lesezeichen-Verwaltung finde ich sehr gelungen. Auch das surfen hier im Forum mit "Adblock Plus" macht Spaß. 

Gruß


----------



## push@max (30. Juli 2008)

hmm...ich habe seit kurzem das Problem, dass FF3 nach ca.10 surfen einfach hängen bleibt, wenn ich beispielsweise eine andere Seite laden will tut sich nichts. 

Wenn ich den Browser beende und neu starte geht auch nichts, wenn ich ihn dann komplett aus dem Task-Manager entferne kann ich ihn dann gar nicht mehr starten.

Weiss jemand woran das liegen könnte? Das Problem war bereits noch zur 3.0er Version und ist bei 3.1 noch da.


----------



## alkirk (31. Juli 2008)

Lass mal, das Problem hab ich auch und noch viele andere die ich kenne. Manchmal schießt er sogar mein PC ab.


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Juli 2008)

es gibt einen neuen build für TMP: Tab Mix Plus Dev-Build 0.3.7pre-Tab Mix Plus


----------



## heartcell (7. August 2008)

ich find alles bestens, daheim, wie auf arbeit.
allerdings sollte es mehr pinke themen geben.
meine freundin will es lieber pink auf ihren konto^^
lg heart


----------



## push@max (15. August 2008)

Ach man, Firefox lässt mich in letzter Zeit echt zu oft im Stich 

Wenn ich das System boote und dann mit FF ins Internet will, reagiert der Browser nicht und öffnet sich erst gar nicht. Leider geht dann der IE aus nicht...TaskManager-Kill bringt auch nichts...nur ein Reboot hilft.

Wenn er dann mal startet, stürzt er in 90% der Fälle nach ca. 2 neuen Seiten, die er aufgebuat hat, ab...in der Leiste steht dann unten links "angehalten".

Wenn ich den Browser dann schließe, kann ich ihn nicht mehr öffnen, es wiederholt sich das Problem von oben.

Ich habe jetzt probeweise den 2.0.0.16 installiert...der gleiche Mist! 

Gibt es irgendwo noch vielleicht einen Cache, der nach der FF-Deinstallation nicht gelöscht wird...oder irgendwas anderes?

Nutze Vista Home Premium...


----------



## jetztaber (15. August 2008)

An der Problematik, dass er nach gelegentlichen Abstürzen einen Neuaufruf verweigert, da er noch resident im Speicher hängt, gibt es nichts zu rütteln. Die Ursache ist mir unbekannt, ich denke, das kann an bestimmten Plug-Ins liegen.

Was bisher immer geholfen hat, ist die komplette Deinstallation, incl. manuellem Löschen (!) aller vorhandenen Dateiordner des FF und eine Neuinstallation.

Manche der zu löschenden Ordner sind nicht ohne weiteres sichtbar, z.B. C:\Benutzer\xyz\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox oder C:\Benutzer\xyz\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla... !


----------



## push@max (15. August 2008)

ok, danke

werde das mal ausprobieren und schauen wie FF jetzt anspricht.


----------



## push@max (19. August 2008)

Ich habe die Daten gelöscht und jetzt stürzt FireFox 3 noch öfter ab als vorher. Schon alleine um diesen Eintrag zu machen, ist mir der Browser 3x abgeschmiert, 3x Neustart 

Das Problem habe ich nur bei Vista, XP läuft problemlos...

Noch jemand vielleicht eine Idee?


----------



## jetztaber (19. August 2008)

Hmmm, DAS sollte so nicht sein. Dein Vista hat sonst keine Auffälligkeiten?


----------



## push@max (19. August 2008)

Nein keine Auffälligkeiten, der Bootvorgang verläuft schnell, alle Programme und Dienste laufen stabil.

Ich hatte FireFox bereits deinstalliert, den einen Ordner gelöscht usw. alles ohne Erfolg!

Auffällig ist, dass wenn FireFox abkackt und ich ihn dann komplett im Task-Manager kille, startet IE und FF nicht.


----------



## jetztaber (19. August 2008)

Nimm doch mal den Process Explorer von Sysinternals her und schau nach, was evtl. an dem residenten Teil von FF im Arbeitsspeicher noch dranhängt, wenn er abgestürzt ist. Bei mir ist es ein MS-Programm, das verhindert, dass er restlos aus dem Arbeitsspeicher verschwindet... Dann kannst Du den Prozess/ die Prozesse auch gleich noch mit dem PE abschießen, ohne neu zu booten.

Ich hab jetzt leider keinen Screener bzw. den Namen des MS-Programms nicht parat.


----------



## push@max (19. August 2008)

Okay, ich werde das mal ausprobieren und dann berichten, wenn mir etwas auffällt.


----------



## jetztaber (19. August 2008)

Hoppla, ich habe gerade gelesen, dass Du ein Verzeichnis gelöscht hast. Es sind mindestens zwei versteckte (zumindest die, die ich angegeben habe)!


----------



## Adrenalize (22. August 2008)

Ein paar nette about:config Tricks, allerdings auf englisch:
28 Coolest Firefox About:Config Tricks - Make Tech Easier


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. September 2008)

Jetzt habe ich ein Proglem mit Firefox 3....  Ich komme nicht dahinter  Als ich meinen Rechner mit Vista64 neu aufgesetzt habe, habe ich Firefox 3 gleich mit aufgespielt....  Aber.....ich kann hier auf der Seite keine Smileys mehr aufrufen, geschweige denn mehrere zitate auswählen etc.  Unter Internet Explorer geht alles....  Ich finde einfach den Fehler nicht .... hat jemand einen Tipp??  Vorher bei WinXP habe ich von Version 2 auf 3 upgedatet ... da ging noch alles....  Hilfe !!!!!!


----------



## k-b (7. September 2008)

Wahrscheinlich Javascript deaktiviert


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. November 2008)

ich hab das problem, das mein firefox (3.0) häufig mehrmals hintereinander abstürzt, woran kann das liegen=?


----------



## k-b (16. November 2008)

An der Website, an Addons, an deinem Betriebssystem, .. glaubst du mit so einer detaillierten Beschreibung wird dir die Antwort auf dem silbernen Tablett serviert? 

Deaktiviere halt mal alle Addons und mach sie nach und nach wieder an.


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. November 2008)

okay: 
es äussert sich so: ich will irgendeine seite öffnen, die zb: klangbeispiele einzelner instrumente oder bands etc hat, allerdings tut sich auf einmal nichts mehr, ich kann klicken und machen und tuten, das einzige was mir bleibt, ist den schließen knopf zu drücken, dann kommt die meldung: "Firefox reagiert nicht" sofort beenden. Nichts passiert, nachdem ich vorher beschriebenen schritt nochmals gemacht habe, schließt sich Firefox und es kommt eine Meldung, in der steht: "Entschuldigung, Firefox ist leider abgestürzt. Problem bericht senden, oder nicht?"
detailliert genug oder sollen auch noch bilder sprechen?


----------



## k-b (16. November 2008)

> "Entschuldigung, Firefox ist leider abgestürzt. Problem bericht senden, oder nicht?"


Das ist ne typische Windows-Fehlermeldung. Ich bin sicher, mit Linux hättest du dieses Problem nicht. Zumindest nicht diese Fehlermeldung 

Scherz beiseite, das deaktivieren von Addons hast du noch nicht probiert?


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. November 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Das ist ne typische Windows-Fehlermeldung. Ich bin sicher, mit Linux hättest du dieses Problem nicht. Zumindest nicht diese Fehlermeldung
> 
> Scherz beiseite, das deaktivieren von Addons hast du noch nicht probiert?




nein hab ich noch nicht...
wo mache ich das... bin da nich so bewandert


----------



## k-b (16. November 2008)

Extras => Addons


----------



## Adrenalize (16. November 2008)

Wenn es bei Audiosamples passiert, klingt das nach einem Plugin, das sich aufhängt. Windows Media Player oder Quicktime z.B.


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. November 2008)

hier mal bildchen... addons zu deaktivieren bringt auch nix, es passiert immer bei dieser seite, nicht wundern, das is die seite von einem Drumer ^^
immer bei den audiofiles


----------



## emmaspapa (16. November 2008)

Als erstes mal SP3 für XP installieren, dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. November 2008)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Als erstes mal SP3 für XP installieren, dann sehen wir weiter



woran siehst du denn, dass das noch nicht installiert ist?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. November 2008)

Mein Feuerfüchchschen reagiert äußerst allergisch, wenn es mit dem VLC-Plugin nur etwas kooperieren soll. Es wird dann schlichtweg im abzuspielenden Fenster "No Video found" angezeigt. Ich habe mich damit abgefunden und versuche stets eine Version des Videos zu finden, welches ich auf die Magnetscheibe ziehen kann.

Katamaranoid,

als was werden die Tonbeispiele angeboten? .sfw, .wmv oder gar .mp3?


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. November 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Katamaranoid,
> 
> als was werden die Tonbeispiele angeboten? .sfw, .wmv oder gar .mp3?



das weis ich eben gar nicht^^ 
schau dir mal oben die screenshots im anhang von meinem post an, immer da bleibt er stehen. will mir nur die trommelei von Herrn L. anhören ... aber nöööö


----------



## emmaspapa (16. November 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> woran siehst du denn, dass das noch nicht installiert ist?



An Deinem SysProfile


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. November 2008)

bei ms steht bei dem sp3 aber iwas von x86 ?
richtige version?^^


----------

